
‘Guccifer 2.0’ Is Likely a Russian Government Attempt to Cover Up Their Own Hack - taylorbuley
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/guccifer-20-is-likely-a-russian-government-attempt-to-cover-up-their-own-hack
======
uptown
"Both CrowdStrike and the DNC, moreover, are still pointing their fingers at
Russia."

Of course they are. It looks horrible for both of them if it's a script
kiddie.

------
Johnny_Brahms
That wouldn't surprise me. Putin is clearly stuck in the cold war.

~~~
coldtea
Constant anti-Russian drivel, embargoes and other punitive measures, NATO
presence in Eastern Europe, constant provocations (in THEIR territory),
toppling a legitimate government and establishing western-friendly (and
somewhat pro-nazi) lackies in his borders -- and it is Putin who is stuck in
the cold war?

Sure, there should be just one country that runs around the world and does as
it pleases, invades countries and claims "strategic interests" 10,000 miles
away from its borders, collaborates with dictators while condemning other
dictators (or, in some cases, legitimately elected leaders).

But if another country defends is very actual borders and its area, suddenly
that's too much.

~~~
summarite
Uhh, I think you forgot quite a few things on the other direction: false flag
operation and takeover of Crimea, creating and sustaining the civil war in
East Ukraine, holding several provinces of other countries hostage, hacking
into Baltic online elections, ongoing infowar with RT spreading lies and
inciting protests (eg the false story of a Russian-German girl being raped by
migrants in Germany, even after revealed to be wrong still perpetuated by
Russian ministers through TV interviews), funding for extreme right and
extreme left wing opposition parties across the EU, regular provocations with
submarines and fighter jets, covert operatives planted over decades in the US,
Spain and probably more countries, professional astroturfing operations to
target EU news sites, ...

Not saying the US isn't absolutely abusing its power, but as a European we
take US insanity any time over Putin.

How this all escalated to this point is a difficult question to ask and both
sides likely bear part of the burden, but for the past~10 years it seems clear
to me that it's usually Russia that escalates further. See Crimea.

~~~
coldtea
> _Uhh, I think you forgot quite a few things on the other direction: false
> flag operation and takeover of Crimea, creating and sustaining the civil war
> in East Ukraine_

Well, there are two things: Crimea is a territory with 60% citizens of Russian
descent (and favoring Russia). And it's right next to Russia's borders to
boot, and with historical ties to it.

Heck, the US meddle with other countries, or even downright invade them (to
bring democracy), when their "strategic interests" are hurt 20.000 miles away
in places that they have no business to be, from Panama to Iraq, Vietnam,
Philippines, Chile and countless other places.

This makes them arguing about somebody else taking care of such a thing next
to their door is beyond hypocritical. And it makes the same of everyone
singling out Russia -- if one can't see the blatant imbalance of bad actions
between the two players, I don't know what to say.

Imagine if Baja California was 60% WASPs with historical ties to the US, and,
say, Russia had just helped topple the government of Mexico with some crazy
pro-nazi friendly lackeys -- which were also hostile towards those Baja
California people. That's more like the reality of that.

> _ongoing infowar with RT spreading lies and inciting protests (eg the false
> story of a Russian-German girl being raped by migrants in Germany, even
> after revealed to be wrong still perpetuated by Russian ministers through TV
> interviews)_

That's more like juvenile delinquent behavior compared to the "spreading lies
and inciting protests" one sees from the other side (which maintains and
sponsors tons of "dissident" groups.

And these lies are not idea, they are also put to good use with actual
political effects (and sanctions and other such things) -- it's not just some
ministers perpetuating some false story. Heck, WMDs anyone?

When the US controls the majority of the Western media and its views dominate
almost everything mainstream, plus maintaining tons of "Radio Free Europe"
style operations (and internal stuff from Operation Mockingbird onwards), it's
ridiculous to even talk about Russian "astroturfing operations to target EU
news sites". It's like the British Colonial Army complaining that the Zulus
are armed with spears. Or, an even better comparison, some Southern bigot
complaining about "reverse racism".

> _Not saying the US isn 't absolutely abusing its power, but as a European we
> take US insanity any time over Putin._

Maybe if I was an Eastern European (and had historical grudges over USSR) I'd
see it differently, but I'm a European too and didn't have Russian install a
junta in my country -- the US did.

And what the EU has had since the crisis, which is a direct rule of financial
interests with the help of the EU/EC bureaucracy is worse for me than any
Russian "insanity".

